# keyboard error

## mrl4n

I'm installing kernel 4.1.12 (hand made), systemd and xorg 1.16 on a new machine with motherboard X79 deluxe, but keyboard and mouse don't work (logitech comfort cordless).

Probably is only a driver problem.

This my system for the moment https://bpaste.net/show/261475381046

----------

## audiodef

First obvious question is: Did you install xf86-input-evdev or xf86-input-keyboard?

----------

## Buffoon

According to the paste it is evdev. What's in Xorg log?

----------

## Logicien

If the mouse and the keyboard use the Usb Unifying receiver (combo usually do), they may need to be pair to work. You can install the solaar package who do the job of pairing Logitech wireless devices. You will have to use at least a wire mouse who work with X to start Solaar from the menu to pair the mouse and the keyboard in X. After being pairing they should work in the console too.

If no USB wire mouse work in X and you cannot pair the combo devices, the HID USB support in the kernel and/or in X may be missing.

----------

## audiodef

Related to what Logicien said, if you don't have the correct USB support, your keyboard and mouse will fail. Make sure you only select the USB support for your hardware, as enabling an incorrect driver with a correct driver could also cause your input devices to fail.

----------

